# New family member and Marina's successful show weekend!



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Marina and I headed up for our 'turkey circuit' show on Friday in Turlock, Ca and we had a very nice weekend.

The weather wasn't very cooperative but it just adds to the fun :thumbsup:

Marina showed in Junior Showmanship Fri, Sat and Sun









Friday a first place qualifying win (showing Lucy)









And Saturday a first place qualifying win (in pouring rain and WET grass)
(Lucy again)









And Sunday another first place qualifying win
(Lucy once more)

So with the two first place wins last weekend in Paso Robles,* Marina has already qualified for Eukanuba 2011!* :chili:

And yesterday while we were at the show, our good friend Sheila Riley offered to let us take home her brand new champion boy, Ch. Million Dollar Questions of Marquess (he is an import from Hungary), so we came home with an extra dog! :w00t: Marina is going to show him in junior showmanship coming up and play with him a bit in the breed ring. 

Andrew is a beautiful boy and finished from the 9-12 mos puppy class. Marina has loved him since the first time she met him, so she is very happy right now. He is a lovely mover and such a good boy, I think he and Marina will do very well in juniors. Marina moves up to the next class after her 12th birthday in a few weeks and the competition in that junior showmanship class is BRUTAL. Some very very VERY good kids showing their dogs. I think Andrew will help give her that extra edge she needs to stand out in that class. Lucy is wonderful but she has been Marina's juniors dog for three years now - she needs a bit of a break!!









Here is a happy Marina with Andrew after we got back to the hotel (emma is the one laying down)









And this is how they sat all night. What a snuggler he is!









And a pic of Marina showing Andrew in a puppy group this weekend

She has shown him a few times already and they work very well together. Here is a video of Marina and Andrew in a puppy group last month when he was 10 months old





Oh and here is a before and after of Lucy showing on Saturday








Before









After 
Poor Lucy. She's such a good sport!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations Marina on qualifying for Eukanuba for 2011 and congratulations on your new little boy. He's a little sweethear.:wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations! I bet Marina can't wait to show Andrew!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I loved the story the photos told and the commentary along with them. Congratulations to Marina and Lucy for placing and being able to go on like that! 
Lucy's coat and topknot looked perfectly groomed. Was Lucy bought as a pet? I can't remember if you said that before? It's so hard to believe that looking at her photos here!


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Congrats to Marina on her qualifying wins for Eukanuba 2011!!!!!

Oh Stacy Andrew is a doll baby. Congrats on your newest family member. 

Is Marina going to show him in Indio? You will be there right? Hope and I will need your expert help.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow Stacy! Marina is getting hard to keep up with. She's really doing an amazing job, you must be so proud.
Andrew is one beautiful boy! :wub:

Good luck Marina and Andrew! Can't wait to hear more about how they're doing together. They look like a perfect match. :thumbsup:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Oooooh, Stacy and Marina, I am so excited for both of you. Marina, huge congratulations for such an early qualification to Eukanuba next year!! Stacy, I'm so happy (envious) that Andrew is living with you. Honestly, if I had a Sherpa bag with me last August when I visited Sheila I promise you he would have been living in my house by now. Yes, I would have stolen him!! He gorgeous and is everything I love about Sheila's dogs ... leg, neck, fabulous movement, stunning side profile, and the dearest sweetest temperament. I wish you and Marina all the best with him!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Congrats, Marina! :aktion033::aktion033: Lucy, I see your feet got very wet. You're such a good and pretty girl. :wub: Stacy, will your girls be wearing chastity belts with Andrew around?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

My head is spinning!! Congrats to Marina qualifying for Eukanuba 2010 :thumbsup: and WOW congrats on getting Andrew to show. What a beauty he is and he looks so sweet. It's really exciting!! Who will she be showing at Westminster? So it must be so dull at your house. :innocent: NOT -- now a new member in addition to all of your gang AND the puppies. 
I can't believe it was raining at the show. There's beautiful Lucy with CHICKEN FEET. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

LOL! What a whirlwind weekend for you. Huge congrats on Marina's qualifying already for Eukanuba. Half way to another Westminster qualification!!! YEAH!!!!:chili:

And huge congrats on your new champion boy. I know you will have a blast with him. :thumbsup:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

mysugarbears said:


> Congratulations Marina on qualifying for Eukanuba for 2011 and congratulations on your new little boy. He's a little sweethear.:wub:


Marina loves him, it's so cute. He's such a good boy (thank goodness, LOL!)



Ladysmom said:


> Congratulations! I bet Marina can't wait to show Andrew!


No, she sure can't! We're going to let him settle in a bit and then see how they do. He should be fantastic for juniors!



iheartbisou said:


> I loved the story the photos told and the commentary along with them. Congratulations to Marina and Lucy for placing and being able to go on like that!
> Lucy's coat and topknot looked perfectly groomed. Was Lucy bought as a pet? I can't remember if you said that before? It's so hard to believe that looking at her photos here!


yes, Lucy was bought as a pet. My 'first' username when I joined this forum was lucyownsme and I had only had Lucy for a month or so. She is what I got after almost getting a maltipoo so I am very fortunate to have found her! And then... I got a little obsessed... and now here I am, LOL :w00t:

Her coat is a little poofy but she is really a beautiful maltese. I really lucked out! She can be a little high strung but for the most part, she is very good for Marina in the juniors ring. Juniors have to show with all different breeds so she can handle herself in the ring with big dogs. 

If her feet looked perfectly trimmed that is only because Pat Keen Fernandes (Richeleui maltese) was nice enough to trim her feet and coat for me. You should have seen them on friday :thumbsup: Very much a mess!!



Critterkrazy said:


> Congrats to Marina on her qualifying wins for Eukanuba 2011!!!!!
> 
> Oh Stacy Andrew is a doll baby. Congrats on your newest family member.
> 
> Is Marina going to show him in Indio? You will be there right? Hope and I will need your expert help.


YES we will be at Indio! Marina may show him in Indio, we'll see. Emma is not showing well at all (she is way too enthusiastic in the ring) so Marina may take a break showing her and show Andrew. 

I can't wait to see you and Hope in Jan!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What wonderful news. Marina has become quite the little handler. She looks great in the ring.

Is Andrew from Szlvia? Does Sheila own him or was she leasing him. Are you keeping him for good or just for a while? Does he fit into your breeding program?

Need more details, gf. 

Please let Marina know how proud I am of her and what a group of supporters whe has.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Wonderful pictures.......loved them! Marina looked so cosy in her bed with her laptop......what would anyone of us do without a connection to a computer??? I know you are so proud of her.......she is an exceptional young lady!! Congrats to her~~~~


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats to Marina! Have fun with that new baby!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow Stacy, I am so impressed with Marina! She seems so mature and poised for her age. I'm sure you are so proud of her . Little Andrew is a doll too! I am planning to go to the show next weekend and can't wait to meet everyone! Woot, woot, happy dance here!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili:CONGRATULATIONS :chili:

You had a great weekend. WOW, what a great job. Andrew is beautiful. 




Experience The MAGIC


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations on all fronts!!!:cheer:
Marina is non-stoppable!:you rock:
Andrew is to die-for---I know that sweet temperament well. Who are the dam & sire?
I had seen something on FB but can't remember exactly all the detail.
Sending all best wishes for the Eukanuba 2010!:Girl power:
:wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

congrats Marina!!

Andrew is so sweet!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Many congrats to Marina, little Andrew and Lucy to the successful weekend! :aktion033:

Andrew and Lucy are looking gorgeous! 

Best wishes for the Eukanuba 2011 in advance! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Congrats on all those wins, and your new handsome boy Andrew.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Andrew is to die-for---I know that sweet temperament well. Who are the dam & sire?
I had seen something on FB but can't remember exactly all the detail.

Nevermind---I found it!
and I see now that she is going to Eukanuba 2011 also! WOW!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats Marina and Stacy! Marina is such an incredible 11 year old...I can't imagine having accomplished any thing even close to this at her age! She is amazing. And congrats on the new addition too...he is gorgeous!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow!!! Congrats! I loved all the pics and videos. Andrew is gorgeous.:wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

WOW CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A HUGE ROUND OF APPLAUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't believe Marina is only going to be 12 years old. She has accomplished so much already! She is going to conquer the world one day!!!!

And congrats on getting Andrew. What a beauty he is!!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Awesome Stacy! I can't believe how far you and Marina have come!!! Excellent job!!! :chili: :cheer:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh congrats!!! Marina is doing such an awesome job at such a young age. I'm so impressed! And the pic of her and Andrew together in bed with the laptop, well that smile on her face just says it all. She is head over heels in love with that boy and I can see why. He's gorgeous! What a nice thing to have happened to such a sweet girl.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Congrats Marina!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

MaryH said:


> Oooooh, Stacy and Marina, I am so excited for both of you. Marina, huge congratulations for such an early qualification to Eukanuba next year!! Stacy, I'm so happy (envious) that Andrew is living with you. Honestly, if I had a Sherpa bag with me last August when I visited Sheila I promise you he would have been living in my house by now. Yes, I would have stolen him!! He gorgeous and is everything I love about Sheila's dogs ... leg, neck, fabulous movement, stunning side profile, and the dearest sweetest temperament. I wish you and Marina all the best with him!!


Mary, you sure hit the nail on the head. That sums up Andrew perfectly. What an easy keeper he is! I feel very lucky!




Starsmom said:


> Congrats, Marina! :aktion033::aktion033: Lucy, I see your feet got very wet. You're such a good and pretty girl. :wub: Stacy, will your girls be wearing chastity belts with Andrew around?


Yes, Lucy got her feet a teeny bit wet :thumbsup: She's such a good sport. 
Definitely I'll have to be more aware of heat cycles around my house, LOL!



Snowbody said:


> My head is spinning!! Congrats to Marina qualifying for Eukanuba 2010 :thumbsup: and WOW congrats on getting Andrew to show. What a beauty he is and he looks so sweet. It's really exciting!! Who will she be showing at Westminster? So it must be so dull at your house. :innocent: NOT -- now a new member in addition to all of your gang AND the puppies.
> I can't believe it was raining at the show. There's beautiful Lucy with CHICKEN FEET. :HistericalSmiley:


Marina will still be showing Lucy at Westminster (and Eukanuba) While Lucy isn't as flashy as Emma or Andrew, she can be trustworthy. 95% of the time, she doesn't act up and doesn't give Marina a hard time, which is what she needs with that SERIOUS competition at the garden and Eukanuba!!

Yes, it was POURING during juniors. Lucy did well in the rain, she moved nicely even with dripping side coat and wet feet and the freezing cold. Can't ask for more than that!



edelweiss said:


> Congratulations on all fronts!!!:cheer:
> Marina is non-stoppable!:you rock:
> Andrew is to die-for---I know that sweet temperament well. Who are the dam & sire?
> I had seen something on FB but can't remember exactly all the detail.
> ...


His dad is
Ch Delcost Design by Marc (Marcus's littermate)
mom is 
Ch Evelina (Lily)

He is really a wonderful boy. Can't wait to see how he does for Marina in juniors!


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

I have tears in my eyes... I am so happy for you both!

Marina.....I love you, baby! You are doing so well and the look of love in your eyes for the babies and for the competition! Just awesome!!!!!

YOU GO GIRL!! :wub::thumbsup::wub::thumbsup::wub::thumbsup::wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Congratulations Marina, Lucy and Stacy...As always I just love seeing pictures of Marina and your fluffs. Now you have another handsome guy, I'm sooo looking forward seeing them together. Stacy when we move back to the mainland wether Arizona or Cali I will becoming to a show to see your team in action. I'm so looking forward to that day.:wub:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: WOW !! Congratulations.. WHAT a weekend. And your new boy Andrew looks like a great moving dog. And Marina already qualified for 2011 !!!  WOW!! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Stacy and Marina,

HUGE CONGRATS! And oh my goodness SO happy for you and Marina on her new addition! Wow Wonderful!!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Congratulations Marina for all your achievements :chili::chili:. You must be soooooooo excited to own that gorgeous little boy Andrew!!!!:wub:


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh my goodness!!!! Way to go Marina!! Congratulations to both of you!!! Marina is one amazing young lady!! I am incredibly impressed with her accomplishments Stacy!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:Now I really, really want to see her at Westminster!! It's absolutely heartwarming when our kids make us proud of them, isn't it? Our hearts are just filled with so much love for them. It sort of makes us forget about all the times they sassed us back, left their rooms a mess or waited until the night before a project is due to start working on it!!! :innocent:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Congrats Stacy and Marina! Loved the video!! Lucy is such a beauty! Oh and congrats on your new addition!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations Marina and Stacy....Great job Marina :chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Stacy, congrats to Marina. We are all so proud of her! Thanks for sharing her progress.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:chili::chili::chili:Wow Stacy you and Marina never fail to amaze! :chili::chili::chili:

Andrew is to die for and you are very lucky to have him living with you and Marina being able to show him. He doesn't look like a puppy. Is he a year old yet?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Beautiful Marina ... Congratulations qualifying for Eukanuba 2011! 
Congratulations to beautiful Lucy, too!

Stacy, Marina is a treasure, for sure. 

And, Marina, I wish you everything wonderful with gorgeous Andrew. You will go far, my dear. Hugs.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Beautiful Marina ... Congratulations qualifying for Eukanuba 2011!
> Congratulations to beautiful Lucy, too!
> 
> Stacy, Marina is a treasure, for sure.
> ...


Oh thank you! 



Furbaby's Mommie said:


> :chili::chili::chili:Wow Stacy you and Marina never fail to amaze! :chili::chili::chili:
> 
> Andrew is to die for and you are very lucky to have him living with you and Marina being able to show him. He doesn't look like a puppy. Is he a year old yet?


Andrew is 11 mos old, will be a year on Dec 6th. He's really a nice boy and wow, what an easy keeper! Here is his pedigree, he's related to Shoni also 
WebGeneal 4.7.7 (2010.08.08)


coco said:


> Stacy, congrats to Marina. We are all so proud of her! Thanks for sharing her progress.





kathym said:


> Congratulations Marina and Stacy....Great job Marina :chili::chili::chili::chili:





moshi melo said:


> Congrats Stacy and Marina! Loved the video!! Lucy is such a beauty! Oh and congrats on your new addition!!


Thank you!!



lori said:


> Oh my goodness!!!! Way to go Marina!! Congratulations to both of you!!! Marina is one amazing young lady!! I am incredibly impressed with her accomplishments Stacy!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:Now I really, really want to see her at Westminster!! It's absolutely heartwarming when our kids make us proud of them, isn't it? Our hearts are just filled with so much love for them. It sort of makes us forget about all the times they sassed us back, left their rooms a mess or waited until the night before a project is due to start working on it!!! :innocent:


OMG YES!! You are so right! (esp the sass, messy rooms and procrastination, lol) 

Really hope to meet you at Westminster!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations Stacy and Marina. Andrew is gorgeous and I wish Marina much luck in showing him. I can't wait to meet you and Marina at Westminster!!! It will be so much fun to actually have someone to cheer on... lol.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Funny Stacy - but the parents of the Matlese I pet sat for frequently and adored, that led me to get a Maltese were Ch. Pashes Keeper of the Dream and Ch. Divine's Indecent Attraction I see them there in as siring one of Andrew's great grandparents. That dog has THE best temperament


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations to you and Marina. The little guy she is going to show is gorgeous.:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

Oh Wow... how wonderful! And the new little boy is gorgeous!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> Funny Stacy - but the parents of the Matlese I pet sat for frequently and adored, that led me to get a Maltese were Ch. Pashes Keeper of the Dream and Ch. Divine's Indecent Attraction I see them there in as siring one of Andrew's great grandparents. That dog has THE best temperament


Ch Pashes Keeper of the Dream ("Keeper") is very famous. I wish I knew more about him. Shoni shares Keeper and "Marc", and Ch Divine's Indecent Attraction also in his pedigree and I don't know if that is why, but Shoni has that wonderful temperament also. Of course MCh Marcris Risque' Business gets the credit first.:thumbsup:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats on the wins and the new addition - he looks like a sweetheart!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Furbaby's Mommie said:


> Ch Pashes Keeper of the Dream ("Keeper") is very famous. I wish I knew more about him. Shoni shares Keeper and "Marc", and Ch Divine's Indecent Attraction also in his pedigree and I don't know if that is why, but Shoni has that wonderful temperament also.


Keeper and Star (Ch. Divine's Indecent Attraction) are the parents of Keeps (Ch. Divine's Just for Keeps). Keeps sired Marc (among others). Cadie also has Keeper/Keeps/Star in her pedigree. She was linebred on Star. That is part of the reason for her registered name. She also has a PERFECT temperament. So perhaps there is something to that. :thumbsup:

My Cacia has Keeper back there as well. :innocent:


----------

